# Levelstop-Projekt "Zeitgeist" stellt sich vor.



## nuone (24. Juli 2011)

*Aktuelles Update befindet sich weiter unten.*

Hallo liebe WoW-Gemeinde!

Wir möchten Euch hier unsere Gildenidee vorstellen, bzw. möchten wir eigentlich nur ein paar Eckdaten vorgeben und den Rest mit interessierten Spielern gemeinsam entwickeln. Es soll ein Projekt werden, mit dem sich jeder identifizieren kann. 

Aber wo soll dieses Projekt gestartet werden? 

Server: Zirkel des Cenarius
Gildenname: Zeitgeist
Fraktion: Allianz

Nach ein paar Recherchen haben wir uns für den RP-Realm Zirkel des Cenarius entschieden, da er ein ausgeglichenes Allianz-Horde Verhältnis haben soll und als sehr hilfsbereit und tolerant gilt. 


Gildenidee

Hierbei handelt es sich um eine Levelstop-Gilde. Wir möchten auf den raidfähigen Leveln (60, 70, 80) längere Levelstops einlegen um den jeweiligen Content ausgiebig und in aller Ruhe raiden zu können. Da wir erst mit dem Release von Wrath of the Lich King mit WoW angefangen haben, sind wir nie in den Genuss gekommen die alten Raids wie Geschmolzener Kern, Ahn'Qiraj, Schwarzer Tempel usw. aktiv miterleben zu können. Dies möchten wir nun gerne mit gleichgesinnten Spielern nachholen. Wir sind es leid, dass sich alles nur noch darum dreht schnellst möglich Level 85 zu werden um schnellst möglich episches Equipment zu haben um wiederum schnellst möglich den Endcontent raiden zu können. 

Wir wollen mit unserer Idee vor allem Erwachsene ansprechen, die dieses Spiel zum Spaß spielen, berufstätig sind und/oder Familie haben und die genauso wie wir eigentlich nie die Möglichkeit hatten alle Facetten des Spiels auf dem dafür „vorgesehenen Level" erleben zu dürfen. Erwachsen hat für uns nicht zwangsläufig was mit dem Alter zu tun, sondern eher mit der geistigen Reife, da das Privatleben bei uns immer den höchsten Stellenwert haben wird.

Des Weiteren soll die Gilde demokratisch sein, d.h. es wird zwar eine Gildenleitung geben, die bei nicht eindeutigen Ergebnissen die letzte Entscheidungsgewalt hat, und z.B. bei Unstimmigkeiten zwischen Gildenmitgliedern ein neutraler Ansprechpartner ist. Aber alle Sachen (Ideen, Verbesserungsvorschläge, Länge der Levelstops, usw.) sollen von den Gildenmitgliedern gemeinsam abgestimmt werden.


Wie könnt ihr euch nun mit einbringen?

Das ist ganz einfach, denn es gibt noch so viele Fragen zu klären! Hier ein paar Beispiele:

Wie wollen wir mit den Leveln zwischen bzw. vor den Levelstops umgehen? Wollen wir weitere Levelstops einführen, oder soll jeder in seinem Tempo auf z.B. Level 60 leveln und wir treffen uns dort um gemeinsam den dann aktuellen Content erleben zu können?

Sollen Todesritter mit in die Gilde aufgenommen werden? Wenn ja zu welchem Zeitpunkt?

Wie wollen wir mit Erbstücken umgehen? Sollen sie bei Gildenaktivitäten erlaubt sein?

Soll es eine Twinkregelung geben? 

Sollen Überschreitungen der vorgegebenen Levelstops bestraft werden? Wenn ja wie?

usw....

Jeder kann natürlich noch eigene Ideen mit einbringen und diese zur Diskussion freigeben.
Als Diskussionsplattform haben wir ein Forum eingerichtet, in dem sich jeder interessierte Spieler anmelden kann um unsere Idee zu einem fertigen Konzept zu formen. 

Erst wenn wir gemeinsam ein fertiges Konzept erarbeitet haben, werden wir die Gilde auf dem Zirkel des Cenarius gründen. Wir wollen so von vorne herein Missverständnisse vermeiden. 

Für uns ist diese Gildenidee ein letzter großer Neuanfang um aus der schnelllebigen WoW-Welt auszubrechen. Wir freuen uns auf Gleichgesinnte, sein es erfahrene Spieler oder auch Neulinge. Jeder ist bei uns herzlich willkommen.

Liebe Grüße
Laurielle und Hakin


----------



## Ugla (25. Juli 2011)

Euch bei der Gründung viel Erfolg und Spass bei den noch verbliebenen Instanzen.
Auch wir, die Tales und Gnomenherzen, betreiben ein solches Projekt bereits seit fast 2 Jahren und das sehr erfolgreich.
Euch wünsche ich das ihr genau so viel Spass bei der Sache habt wie wir es immer noch haben. Solltet ihr Fragen haben oder euch mal über dies oder das austauschen wollen, so könnt ihr mich (Sambi) gern abnends anch 21 Uhr mal anwispern. Ihr findet mich auf der Todeswache auf Seiten der Allianz. 

Euch viel Glück und viele Erfolge

Sambi


----------



## Laurielle (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo Sambi!

Vielen Dank für dein Angebot. Ich denke mal wir werden uns demnächst mal bei dir melden  Euch natürlich auch weiterhin viel Erfolg und vor allem Spaß!


So, wir suchen immer noch nette Mitspieler für unser noch kleines Projekt und möchten jeden der Interesse daran hat, ganz herzlich einladen mal in unserem Forum vorbeizuschauen. Ihr habt immer noch die Möglichkeit von Anfang an an einem Projekt mitzuarbeiten und gemeinsam mit ihm zu wachsen 

LG Laurielle


----------



## Lavant (25. Juli 2011)

Könntest du das Forum vllt mal posten? Wär da vllt interessiert, aber seh nix wo man sich bewerben könnte oder so


----------



## Laurielle (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo Lavant!

Das Forum findest du unter www.zeitgeist.forumieren.com


LG Laurielle


----------



## Laurielle (28. Juli 2011)

*++ Update ++*

Hallo liebe WoW Gemeinde!

Die Gilde wurde am 27.07.2011 gegründet und unser Konzept sieht nun wie folgt aus:

*Die Gildenidee*

Bei unserer Gilde &#8222;Zeitgeist&#8220; handelt es sich um eine Levelstop-Gilde. Wir möchten unter anderem auf den raidfähigen Leveln (60, 70, 80) längere Levelstops einlegen um den jeweiligen Content ausgiebig und in aller Ruhe, in einer netten Gemeinschaft, raiden zu können. Da wir erst mit dem Release von Wrath of the Lich King mit WoW angefangen haben, sind wir nie in den Genuss gekommen die alten Raids wie Geschmolzener Kern, Ahn'Qiraj, Schwarzer Tempel usw. aktiv miterleben zu können. Dies möchten wir nun gerne mit gleichgesinnten Spielern nachholen. Wir sind es leid, dass sich alles nur noch darum dreht schnellst möglich Level 85 zu werden um schnellst möglich episches Equipment zu haben um wiederum schnellst möglich den Endcontent raiden zu können. Des Weiteren werden wir immer wieder Levelstops einlegen um die Gilde dichter beisammen zu halten. Somit wollen wir verhindern, dass sich die Leute, die schnell leveln, auf Level 60 langweilen und wir möchten später dazu gekommenen Spielern die Möglichkeit geben ohne Stress zu uns aufschließen zu können. 


*Wen möchten wir ansprechen?*

Wir wollen mit unserem Konzept vor allem Erwachsene ansprechen, die dieses Spiel zum Spaß spielen, berufstätig sind und/oder Familie haben und die genauso wie wir eigentlich nie die Möglichkeit hatten alle Facetten des Spiels auf dem dafür &#8222;vorgesehenen Level&#8220; erleben zu dürfen. Erwachsen hat für uns nichts mit dem Alter zu tun, sondern eher mit der geistigen Reife, da das Privatleben bei uns immer den höchsten Stellenwert haben wird.
Natürlich sind bei uns auch WoW-Neulinge, die das Spiel von Anfang an komplett genießen wollen, und alte WoW-Hasen, die vielleicht den alten Content mit Gemütlichkeit und ohne Druck nochmal erleben wollen, herzlich Willkommen.


*Wer bist du?*

Bei uns ist Langsamkeit der Weg zum Ziel. Aus diesem Grund solltest du natürlich auch ein gewisses Interesse daran haben, WoW in seiner Gesamtheit kennenlernen zu wollen, Erfolge zu machen, die man sonst meist links liegen lässt, oder erst auf Level 85 nachholt. 
Des Weiteren solltest du Spaß an gemeinsamen Aktivitäten haben, sein es gemeinsame Instanzgänge, Gruppenquests, Ruf-farm Aktivitäten (z.B. für den Titel &#8222;Blutsegeladmiral&#8220 etc.
Außerdem erwarten wir ein gewisses Maß an Freundlichkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft, da wir mit unserem Konzept nicht nur alte WoW-Hasen ansprechen wollen, sondern auch WoW Neulinge. Beleidigungen und Erniedrigungen werden nicht toleriert.

*
Die Gilde ist demokratisch*

Die Gilde demokratisch, d.h. es gibt zwar eine Gildenleitung, die bei nicht eindeutigen Ergebnissen die letzte Entscheidungsgewalt hat, und z.B. bei Unstimmigkeiten zwischen Gildenmitgliedern ein neutraler Ansprechpartner ist. Aber alle Sachen (Ideen, Verbesserungsvorschläge, Länge der Levelstops, usw.) sollen von den Gildenmitgliedern gemeinsam abgestimmt werden. Der einzige Punkt über den nicht diskutiert wird, ist die Gildenphilosophie. Wir werden immer dieses Levelstop-Prinzip beibehalten.


*Einschränkungen*

Erbstücke sind bei uns nicht gestattet, da es ein Neuanfang sein soll und wir denken, dass man auch ohne gut zurecht kommt. 

Todesritter werden erst nach dem Levelstop auf 60 aufgenommen, da sie nach ihrem Startgebiet schon vollkommen BC-equipt sind. 

Bis zur Aufhebung des Levelcaps auf 60 ist die Scherbenwelt für uns tabu, da das dortige Equipment doch um einiges besser ist und wir die Classic Raids auch mit Classic-Equipment bestreiten wollen.

Wie wir mit Verzauberungen, Edelsteinen und PvP-Sets auf den jeweiligen Leveln (60, 70, 80) umgehen, ist zur Zeit noch nicht entschieden. Hier hast du also noch die Möglichkeit mitzubestimmen, wie diese Sachen gehandhabt werden sollen. 


*Twink-Regelung*

Wir haben uns für folgende Twinkregelung entschieden:
- einen Twink pro Mainchar
- Twinks sind genau wie die Mainchars an das aktuelle Levelcap gebunden
- der jeweilige Mainchar muss erst das aktuelle Levelcap erreicht haben, erst dann darf er einen Twink mit in die Gilde nehmen
- Mainchars haben immer Vorrang (Ini-Plätze, Raid-Plätze, Lootverteilung usw.)

Wir möchten nicht, dass die Mains vernachlässigt werden. Wenn jemand lieber seinen Twink als Main spielen möchte, ist ein Wechsel natürlich möglich.


*Zeitplan*

Unser Zeitplan für die kommenden Wochen sieht wie folgt aus:

26.07. - 09.08. Levelstop auf 20
09.08. - 06.09. Levelstop auf 40
06.09. - Ende offen  Levelstop auf 60

Wie wir den Übergang in die Scherbenwelt gestalten werden und die dann folgenden Levelstops aussehen, wird zu gegebener Zeit mit der Gilde abgestimmt.

Wenn wir dein Interesse geweckt haben, möchten wir dich einladen uns in unserem Forum (*Zeitgeist-Forum*) zu besuchen. Du hast dort die Möglichkeit uns eine kurze oder auch eine lange Bewerbung zu hinterlassen. Grundsätzlich nehmen wir nur Leute auf, die sich in unserem Forum beworben haben. Das hat den Grund, dass das Forum die Plattform für alle Entscheidungen ist, die die Gilde betreffen und wir so sicher gehen wollen, dass dort auch jeder zumindest dort angemeldet ist.

Wir freuen uns auf Euch!

Liebe Grüße
-Die Zeitgeister-


----------



## Uratak (28. Juli 2011)

Ich möchte mal dazu was fragen - was versucht ihr dadurch zu erreichen?

Ich meine was mir einleuchtet ist, dass ihr auch den alten Content in einem Spiel komplett sehen wollt um eben das komplette Spiel gesehen zu haben wofür man ja auch bezahlt. Nur wozu braucht man dafür LvL 60 Chars? Es wird doch dadurch nichtmal ansatzweise ein Spielgefühl von "früher" vermittelt.

Auren und Totems sind Raidübergreifend.
Paladine und Schamanen sind in beiden Fraktionen vertreten.
Sämltliche Klassen und Spielmechhaniken wurden dem heutigen Stand angepasst.
Meisterschaftssystem die einem eine Skillung aufzwängen.
Verschiedene spezille und relevante Klassenskills von damals sind nun für mehrer Klassen verfügbar.

Nur weil ihr mit LvL 60 eine Pause einlegt, bedeutet dies nicht, dass ihr den alten Content entsprechend "wieder erlebt" oder die spezielle Schwierigkeit des Classic Raids nachfühlt. Um den Content zu sehen reichen auch 85er Chars mit altem Gear oder nur Teilgear. Ich will das Ganze nicht schlecht reden, für mich als Classic Spieler ist es wirklich so, dass ich mich nach einigen "Alten Zeiten" in diesem Spiel wirklich "sehne" aber genauso weis ich, dass es unmöglich ist, diese Zeiten wirklich wieder aufleben zu lassen.


----------



## nuone (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo Uratak, 

es freut mich für dich, dass du alles von Anfang an miterleben konntest. Es mag wohl auch stimmen das es nicht mehr das gleiche ist wie früher, aber wir wollen ja auch keine "Früher-war-alles-besser-Gilde" sein. Auch wollen wir bewusst nicht mit 85er Chars durch die alten Instanzen und Raids rennen, sondern diese Aspekte des Spiels erleben wenn sie vom Level her noch Sinn machen. 

Wenn das Konzept für dich keinen Sinn ergibt, kann und will ich daran nichts ändern. Aber wenn es anderen Spaß macht mit uns zusammen zu spielen, solltest du sie auch lassen. Für mich ergibt es nämlich auch keinen Sinn erst alles schlecht zu machen und am Schluß zu schreiben das man nichts schlecht machen will. Ich diesem Sinne wünsche ich dir viel Spaß bei den Dingen die dir Freude bereiten und verbleibe,

mit den besten Grüßen 

Hakin


----------



## Uratak (28. Juli 2011)

Ich versuch wirklich nichts schlecht zu reden ich will es nur verstehen. Es ging auch nicht um "Früher-war-alles-besser". Es geht einfach darum - und ich greife hier Deine Aussage auf - alles so zu erleben wie es vom Level her Sinn macht. Die Raids haben ja aber nicht nur mit dem Level skalliert sondern waren gerade wegen der Unterschiede zwischen Horde und Allianz bzw. der Volksfähigkeiten und besonders wegen der Talente so wie sie eben waren.

Ich wollt nur verstehen wo der Reiz drin liegt, einen veralteten Content mit völlig neu überarbeiteten Spielmechhaniken zu daddeln ... und dafür noch Geld zu bezahlen :x


----------



## Huntedsoul (28. Juli 2011)

Der Reiz der darin liegt, Ist die Wow-Welt in ruhe zu geniessen. Sich alles anzuschauen und zu erleben. So wie es zu einem Teil auch damals war. Es wird nicht so sein wie zu 60, 70er u 80er zeiten. Bei weitem nicht. Aber ein wenig feeling denke ich mal wird den Herren und Damen wohl schon geliefert. sie wollen halt nicht durchrennen. Sondern Erleben. Gemeinsam Erleben.

So verstehe ich das.


----------



## nuone (29. Juli 2011)

Uratak schrieb:


> Ich versuch wirklich nichts schlecht zu reden,.....
> [.....]
> Ich wollt nur verstehen wo der Reiz drin liegt, einen veralteten Content mit völlig neu überarbeiteten Spielmechhaniken zu daddeln ... und dafür noch Geld zu bezahlen :x


Eventuell interpretiere ich den Zusammenhang zwischen den beiden Aussagen einfach falsch, aber egal. 

Die Antwort von Huntedsoul trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf und damit ist das Thema für mich beendet. Ich habe nämlich keine Lust, hier über Sinn und Unsinn zu debattieren. Wer Interesse daran hat ist herzlich willkommen, wer es für sinnlos hält ist herzlich eingeladen diesen Thread zu ignorieren.

Gruß Hakin


----------



## Laurielle (2. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

wir wachsen stetig und suchen immer noch interessierte Spieler 

Wenn wir dein Interesse geweckt haben, hinterlass' uns eine kurze Bewerbung in unserem *Forum*

Unser aktuelles Levelcap liegt bei Level 20. 

Liebe Grüße
Laurielle


----------



## Nitarra (8. August 2011)

Mmh hört sich interessant an^^ aber was mache ich wenn ich stufe 20 erreicht habe was ja durch die relativ fixen dungeon eps ziemlich schnell erreicht werden?
Aber ich glaub ich schau mir das ma an wenn ich zeit finde


----------



## Laurielle (8. August 2011)

Hallo Nitarra!

Es gibt relativ viele Sachen, die man während den Levelstopphasen machen kann. Haupt-und Nebenberufe skillen, die neuen Gebiete durchquesten, da hat sich ja schon einiges verändert, gemeinsam Instanzen machen usw...einfach zusammen Spaß haben 

Außerdem erhöhen wir am Dienstag unser Levelcap auf 40 

Wer also Interesse hat, es ist noch nicht zu spät um einzusteigen. Wir freuen uns über jedes neue Mitglied.

Liebe Grüße
Laurielle


----------



## Laurielle (11. August 2011)

*++Update++*

Am 09.08.2011 haben wir unser Levelcap auf 40 erhöht. Neue Herausforderungen, gemeinsame Aktivitäten und Events werden uns die nächsten Wochen auf diesem Levelcap begleiten.

Es ist immer noch nicht zu spät mit einzusteigen. Wir freuen uns immer über neue Mitglieder  Auf dich wartet eine stetig wachsende, sehr nette Gemeinschaft.

Liebe Grüße
-Die Zeitgeister-


----------



## Diophene (13. August 2011)

Die Idee klingt spannend und hat auch seinen Reiz. Ich verstehe allerdings nicht, wie ihr die jeweiligen Levelstopps machen wollt? Auf Level 60 entsprechend raiden zu gehen, Instanzen zu machen und was auch immer gibt doch jeweils auch EP. Ein Levelaufstieg lässt sich doch dann gar nicht verhindern? Oder versteh ich gerade etwas total falsch?


----------



## Laurielle (13. August 2011)

Hallo Diophene!

Doch man kann zu jedem beliebigen Zeitpunkt einen Levelstop einlegen. In der Burg Sturmwind steht ein Typ namens Behsten, seines zeichens Erfahrungseliminierer. Dort kann man für 10 Gold seine EP ausschalten lassen  Und wenn man weiter leveln möchte sucht man ihn erneut auf, bezahlt 10 Gold, und bekommt wieder EP.

Liebe Grüße
Laurielle


----------



## Jaros (16. August 2011)

Hallo werte WoW Mitspieler,

wir suchen weiterhin neue Mitglieder die unser Gildenkonzept anspricht.
Mittlerweile sind wir auf über 50 aktive Accounts angestiegen.
Falls ihr Interesse habt schaut einfach mal bei uns im *Forum* vorbei.


Es grüßen

-Die Zeitgeister-


----------



## Laurielle (4. September 2011)

*++ Update ++*

Am 07.09. werden wir unser Levelcap wieder erhöhen. Nun nach einem neuen Zeitplan:

07.09. (0:00 Uhr) - 13.09. Levelstop auf 45
14.09. (0:00 Uhr) - 20.09. Levelstop auf 50
21.09. (0:00 Uhr) - 27.09. Levelstop auf 55
28.09. (0:00 Uhr) - Ende offen Levelstop auf 60

Es ist immer noch nicht zu spät mit einzusteigen 

Liebe Grüße
-Die Zeitgeister-


----------



## Jaros (26. September 2011)

Hallo werte WoW-Mitspieler,

weiterhin suchen wir neue Mitspieler für unsere Gilde.
Mittlerweile sind wir auf über 90 Accounts angewachsen.
Unser Levelstop liegt momentan bei  55.
Am 28.09. (0:00 Uhr) - Ende offen, ist Levelstop auf 60.
Falls Ihr Interesse habt schaut einfach bei uns vorbei:

*Forum* 


Wir würden uns freuen Euch bei uns zu begrüßen.


Es grüßen

-Die Zeitgeister-


----------



## Toork234234 (7. November 2011)

Hallo werte WoW-Mitspieler,

weiterhin suchen wir neue Mitspieler für unsere Gilde.


Unser Levelstop liegt momentan bei 60.
Wir sind nun die ersten Raids angegangen und suchen noch weitere Mitstreiter 

Schaut einfach mal bei uns rein: zeitgeist.forumieren.com

Lg Toork


----------



## Loina (26. November 2011)

Hallo werte WoW-Mitspieler,

weiterhin suchen wir neue Mitspieler für unsere Gilde.


Unser Levelstop liegt momentan bei 60.
Wir sind nun die ersten Raids angegangen und suchen noch weitere Mitstreiter 

Schaut einfach mal bei uns rein: zeitgeist.forumieren.com

loina


----------

